# Another Semi Pervy Anime Girl from me



## Battou

Playboyesk easter pic
Truely - Hentai Site Mascot 
#2H - pencil







Bigger Here
The scanner did a real crappy job on this one but meh, taint no big deal.


*EDIT*
FYI Her name is spelled "Truely" by her original designer


----------



## lifeafter2am

Battou I am truely jealous of your artistic ability!  I wish I could draw!


----------



## Battou

lifeafter2am said:


> Battou I am truely jealous of your artistic ability!  I wish I could draw!



Lol, You should see some of the stuff I've thrown away :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

send her over


----------



## Battou

I threw a half hearted coloring on to it





Bigger here


----------

